# When I add International Coatings Puff to My Inks they Lighten up alot



## mossybuck28690 (Nov 4, 2014)

Im using International Coatings Puff additive. When I mix It in my ink everything Looks fine. But when the Printed garment is sent down the dryer it comes out alot lighter! anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Rabbidsquirrel13 (Jul 27, 2015)

We switched to Rutland Puff Base (NPT SPONGE PUFF BASE - Rutland Plastics)

You print it as an underlay under your color (no white underlay needed) and it puffs underneath your top ink layer. That way it doesn't effect your ink color and you don't need to mix puff additive into ink that then cannot be used as flat ink in the future.


----------

